# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [AEG] Πρόβλημα σε φούρνο AEG

## savatage

Λοιπόν όπως έγραψα και στον τίτλο η μάνα μου έχει τομ φούρνο AEG  COMPETENCE E3101-1.  Η κουζίνα πέρυσι για τις ανάγκες αρκετών γευμάτων  χρησιμοποιήθηκε για πολλές ώρες και μάλλον υπερθερμάνθηκε. 

Απότι μου είπε η μάνα μου μετά από πολλές ώρες έκλεισε ο φούρνος. Μετά  τον άνοιγε και έκλεινε κατευθείαν. Τον άφησε λίγες ώρες και κρύωσε και  μετά τον ξαναάνοιξε. Σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία έκλεινε κατευθείαν. Γιαυτό  άρχισε να τον ανοίγει σε χαμηλή θεμοκρασία και λειτουργούσε. Με τον  καιρό μπορούσε να ανεβάσει όλο και πιο υψηλή θεμοκρασία. Τώρα σχεδόν  έχει γίνει άλλα δεν μπορεί πάρα πολύ υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Επίσης  κατεβάζει τον γενικό γιατί όποτε τον ανοίγει φυσάει ο αέρας και δεν  μπορεί να τον κλείσει. Κάτι έχει κολλήσει μάλλον.

Τι μπορεί να έπαθε και πως επισκευάζεται?? Ρωτάω γιατί ασχολούμαι με  επισκευές και έτσι ίσως μπορέσω να το φτιάξω μόνος μου με πιο λίγα  χρήματα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε από τον τρόπο που θέτεις το πρόβλημα αν έχεις όντως πρόβλημα . Γιατί έχεις κάποιες ασάφειες που δείχνουν ότι δεν γνωρίζεις ή δεν έχεις διαβάσει το σχετικό εγχειρίδιο. π.χ. 
Τώρα σχεδόν έχει γίνει άλλα δεν μπορεί πάρα πολύ υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Επίσης κατεβάζει τον γενικό γιατί όποτε τον ανοίγει φυσάει ο αέρας και δεν μπορεί να τον κλείσει. Κάτι έχει κολλήσει μάλλον.

από το λίγο που διάβασα αυτό το μοντέλο έχει αυτόματο ανεμιστήρα δροσισμού που ακόμα και να κλείσεις τον φούρνο ο ανεμιστήρας συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί μέχρι να φέρει ικανοποιητική (δροσιά) στον θάλαμο και θα κλείσει μόνος του.
Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα που λες (που αναγκάζεσαι να το βάζεις σε χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες κτλ) ... δεν σημαίνει και ότι έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί ίσως στις χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες κάνει πιο συχνές παύσεις ο θερμοστάτης και εκκινήσεις και ίσως εσύ νομίζεις ότι δουλεύει καλύτερα ..... ενώ σε μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες όταν κάνει παύσεις μπορεί να σταματάει για περισσότερο χρόνο μέχρι να ξαναξεκινήσει κτλ . Και έπειτα πως επιβεβαίωσες ότι ο φούρνος εσωτερικά δεν έχει εκείνες τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες που θέλεις ? 

και έπειτα με τα λεγόμενα σου (Σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία έκλεινε κατευθείαν) .... τι εννοείς δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ..... δηλαδή εννοείς έκλεινε μόνιμα ? και όσο να το άφηνες δεν ξαναξεκινούσε ? κτλ .

----------


## savatage

Λοιπόν ρώτησα ξανά την μάνα μου και θα γράψω πιο αναλυτικά τι συνέβει. 

Όπως έγραψα και πριν κατά την διάρκεια ενός μεγάλου γεύματος ο φούρνος χρησιμοποιήθηκε για πολλές ώρες. Κάποια στιγμή(μετά από 6-7 ώρες ψησίματος) και ενώ έψηνε, έκλεισε από μόνος του και δεν ξαναάνοιγε. Μετά από κάποιες ώρες που κρύωσε άνοιγε άλλα όχι για πολύ ώρα. Το έβαζε στους 200 βαθμούς και έκλεινε σε 4-5 λεπτά. Έτσι άρχισε δοκιμαστικά να το βάζει σε πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες (μέχρι 100 βαθμούς). Με το καιρό μπορούσε και να ανεβάσει όλο και πιο υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και να μην κλείνει .Έτσι μετά από πολύ καιρό μπορεί να ψήνει σχεδόν κανονικά άλλα του έχει μείνει ένα άλλο κουσούρι.

Είτε έχει ανοικτό τον φούρνο είτε όχι λειτουργεί ο αέρας. Λειτουργεί συνέχεια και δεν κλείνει(κανονικά όταν έκλεινε τον φούρνο μετά από λίγη ώρα σταματούσε ο αέρας).Έτσι αναγκαστικά κλείνει τον φούρνο από τον γενικό του πίνακα για να μην κάνει φασαρία μέρα νύκτα.

Δεν γνωρίζω αν το πρώτο περιστατικό συνδέεται με αυτό του αέρα ή είναι ανεξάρτητο πρόβλημα. Εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι μάλλον στην πρώτη περίπτωση είχε κολλήσει κανένας θερμοστάτης και δεν δεύτερη περίπτωση κανένα ρελέ για τον αέρα. 

Έγινα πιο κατανοητός τώρα??Τι μπορεί να φταίει έχει κάποιος καμία ιδέα??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τώρα μάλιστα ήσουν πιο σαφής από ότι προηγούμενα . 
Επίσης έκανες και καλή γνωμάτευση του τι μπορεί να φταίει , (στην τελευταία παράγραφο) 
Βέβαια και εμείς δεν έχουμε μπροστά μας την κουζίνα για να δούμε τι περιλαμβάνει από μπιχλιμπίδια για να κατανοήσουμε και την βλάβη.

Αλλά και έτσι στα "τυφλά" θα έλεγα και εγώ θερμοστάτης , και ίσως είναι σύνθετος θερμοστάτης (και για την λειτουργία του ανεμιστήρα που κόλλησε μόνιμα ) ή να έχει ξεχωριστό κλίξον θερμοστάτη ξέχωρα από τον κυρίως θερμοστάτη . Δεν νομίζω να έχει και ρελέ για το κουμαντάρισμα ανεμιστήρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος . Τέλος πάντων χρειάζονται σχετικοί έλεγχοι πάνω στον θερμοστάτη για την καλή λειτουργία τους 

Εδώ έχουμε το εγχειρίδιο της κουζίνας 
http://www.electrolux-ui.com:8080/20...5C923149el.pdf

στην σελίδα 21 έχει 5 παραγράφους με τελείες στην 4η τελεία έλεγξες την κατάσταση να δεις ότι εκεί είναι οκ?  Αυτό με την ρύθμιση θερμοκρασία από το ρολόι μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο . Μήπως πείραξαν τις ρυθμίσεις κάποιοι?
Πάντως το αυτόματο ορολόι και οι κανοσιμοί του είναι πολύ επιλεκτικοί και αυστηροί.

δες και στην σελίδα 9 για την έξοδο ατμών , αν είναι μπουκωμένοι από λίπη λάδια  κτλ

----------


## savatage

H θερμοκρασία και η λειτουργία ρυθμίζεται από τους δύο περιστροφικούς διακόπτες στα αριστερά της κουζίνας. Το ψηφιακό ρολόι δεν έχει να κάνει με θερμοκρασίες και λειτουργία . Μόνο για την ώρα που θα ψήνει είναι κτλ κτλ..

Επίσης ο αέρας που φυσάει δεν είναι από εκεί που μου έδειξες. Είναι στο μπροστά μέρος του φούρνου εκεί που είναι το γυαλί στην πρόσοψη. Πάνω από το γυαλί της πρόσοψης έχει μια μικρή σχισμή που βγάζει αέρα. Αυτό κανονικά μπορεί να το ρυθμίσεις πότε να βγάζει και πότε όχι. Αυτό βγάζει αέρα συνέχεια είτε είναι ανοιχτός ο φούρνος είτε κλειστός,μ είτε είναι ζεστός είτε κρύος. Έχει κολλήσει...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ψάξε για θερμοστάτη και τράβα φωτογραφίες (από πίσω) από τον θερμοστάτη με τις επαφές αλλά και ότι άλλο δεις αξιόλογο όπως π.χ. θερμικά ασφαλείας κτλ
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...09&cpi=&s=&l=1

Άμα δεν έχουμε ένα πανόραμα του τι περιλαμβάνει η κουζίνα σου από εξαρτήματα , δύσκολο να κάνεις υποθέσεις. Τράβα όσο γίνεται κοντινά πλάνα είτε από θερμοστάτη είτε από πιθανά θερμικά ασφαλείας , και αν θέλεις και του εσωτερικού θαλάμου του φούρνου .... και του ρολογιού .... να έχουμε ένα πανόραμα .... και του αλλάζουμε τα φώτα

----------


## savatage

> Ψάξε για θερμοστάτη και τράβα φωτογραφίες (από πίσω) από τον θερμοστάτη με τις επαφές αλλά και ότι άλλο δεις αξιόλογο όπως π.χ. θερμικά ασφαλείας κτλ
> http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...09&cpi=&s=&l=1
> 
> Άμα δεν έχουμε ένα πανόραμα του τι περιλαμβάνει η κουζίνα σου από εξαρτήματα , δύσκολο να κάνεις υποθέσεις. Τράβα όσο γίνεται κοντινά πλάνα είτε από θερμοστάτη είτε από πιθανά θερμικά ασφαλείας , και αν θέλεις και του εσωτερικού θαλάμου του φούρνου .... και του ρολογιού .... να έχουμε ένα πανόραμα .... και του αλλάζουμε τα φώτα


Μιας και πιάστικα τώρα με την κουζίνα θέλω να ρωτήσω. Ποια είναι η διαφορά του θερμοστάτη και του θερμικού ασφαλείας?? Τι να αλλάξω πρώτα για να δω αν θα γίνει??

Υ.Γ Έχω ανοίξει την κουζίνα και βρήκα τον θερμοστάτη. Το θερμικό ασφαλείας δεν το βρήκα. Που μπορεί να είναι??

----------


## savatage

Τελικά ήταν καμένο το θερμικό ασφαλείας που ήταν για να ρυθμίζει τον αέρα και ήταν τοποθετημένο έξω από τον φούρνο(πίσω από τις την κεντρική πρόσοψη κρεμόταν μαζί με άλλα καλώδια). Είχε μαυρίσει και είχε καεί εντελώς προφανώς από υπερθέρμανση. Γιαυτό λειτουργούσε συνέχεια ο αέρας.

Πήγα πήρα καινούργιο(25 ευρώ γδάρσιμο από την αντιπροσωπία της Electrolux-AEG) και όλα δουλεύουν τέλεια.

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τον Κ. Κυριακίδη για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές του.

----------


## sotchrys

Γραφω κι εγω εδω το προβλημα μου για να μην ανοιγω νεο μιας και ηβλαβη ειναι συγγενεις τοσο στη μαρκα οσο και στο ιδιο ισως προβλημα 
Εχω κι εγω προβλημα με την κουζινα μου AEG E31915-4 -M ενω ο φουρνος αναβει κανονικα μολις πιασει τη θερμοκρασια επιλογης τοτε σβηνει και ο φουρνος και η λαμπα, επανερχεται μολις η θερμοκρασια πεσει κατω απο 50 βαθμους, οταν γυριζω το κουμπι της θερμοκρασιας ακουω το "κλικ" εκει που ειναι η θερμοκρασια.
Το ξανα εκανε και πριν απο λιγες ημερες αλλα επανηλθε τωρα ομως ειναι μονιμο.
Ειναι θερμοστατης η οχι ιδου η απορια μου.
Καθε βοηθεια δεκτη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο θερμοστάτης δεν μπορεί να κάνει τέτοια επέμβαση (δηλαδή να κλείσει όλη την κουζίνα, αλλά κλείνει μόνο το/τα στοιχεία όπου είναι συνδεδεμένος π.χ. φούρνος κτλ και μόνο αυτό) οπότε είσαι παρόμοια περίπτωση πιθανότατα με #8 . Το εντοπίζεις το θερμικό ασφαλείας το ελέγχεις και αναλόγως

----------


## sotchrys

Ναι οντως το θερμικο ειναι το θεμα ειναι οτι το εφτιαξα με bypass στην επιστροφη του μοτερ να λειτουργει οσο οι αντιστασεις ειναι ανοιχτες και οι θερμοκρασια κλειστει (αφηνω ετσι το φουρνο να κρυωσει) εβγαλα φωτο με το κινητο μου τη συνδεσμολογια του (4 καλωδια) την οποια κατα λαθος την εσβησα.
Ψαχνω για σχεδια αλλα τιποτα πιστευω να μη καψω το νεο θερμικο απο πειραματισμους απ' οτι ειδα ελεγχει τον ουδετερο  και τα αλλα 2 καλωδια ειναι φαση & ουδετερος στη θερμικη αντισταση που εχει
Ετσι δεν ειναι επιστημονα μου ?  :Biggrin:  
Εχω διαβασει πολλες λυσεις που εχεις δωσει γι αυτο κι ο τιτλος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ναι οντως το θερμικο ειναι το θεμα ειναι οτι το εφτιαξα με bypass στην επιστροφη του μοτερ να λειτουργει οσο οι αντιστασεις ειναι ανοιχτες και οι θερμοκρασια κλειστε


ι 
Για ποιο λόγο ? το θερμικό άλλον ρόλο νομίζω παίζει π.χ. αν βουλώσουν αεραγωγοί και αυξηθεί η θερμοκρασία περισσότερο του θερμοστάτη επιλογής θερμοκρασίας (λειτουργεί κάπως σαν ένα είδος αλαρμ ) νεκρώνει την κουζίνα για ασφάλεια μέχρι να κρυώσει εντελώς.
Αυτό που ήθελες να κάνεις γινόταν (όπως στις παλιές κουζίνες με έλεγχο μόνο του θερμοστάτη επιλογής θερμοκρασίας) και ήταν περιττό το θερμικό.




> Ετσι δεν ειναι επιστημονα μου ? 
> Εχω διαβασει πολλες λυσεις που εχεις δωσει γι αυτο κι ο τιτλος


Κανείς δεν είναι επιστήμονας σε αυτόν τον τομέα , υπάρχουν πολλά που δεν γνωρίζω επειδή όλα αυτά "καλπάζουν" και ανανεώνονται τεχνολογικά και για να τα γνωρίσεις όλα πρέπει να ασχολείσαι συνεχώς / να ρωτάς / να μαθαίνεις για αυτά κτλ

----------


## boyxba

Εχει ενα ίδιο η αδελφη μου στον οποιο  ειχε κολλησει ο ανεμιστηρας της ψυξης του θαλαμου εξωτερικα που εχει και εσβηνε μολις εμπαινε το θερμικο της προστασιας που εχει. Εχει ξεχωριστο θερμοστατη για την λειτουργία του μοτέρ. Βρισκεται βγαζωντας τον φουρνο απο πανω εχει δυο πανελ μεταλλικα ενα μικρο και ενα που καλυπτει την θερμικη κουβερτα ακριβως πισω απο το πανελ περιπου στους 10 ποντους. ελεγξε και το θερμικο προστασιας και τον θερμοστατη του μοτερ αν ειναι κολλημενος .και δεν κοβει το μοτερ.

----------


## yref

Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα με έναν φούρνο AEG COmpetence εντοιχισμένο δεκαετίας. Όταν έπιανε τους 180 βαθμούς, μετά από 20 λεπτά έσβηνε εντελώς (και το φως του φούρνου) μέχρι να πέσει περίπου στους 110 βαθμούς, οπότε και ξανάπαιρνε μπρος (καταλάβαινα τη θερμοκρασία στην οποία είχε πέσει από τον περιστεφόμενο διακόπτη θερμοκρασίας του φούρνου, ο οποίος καθώς περιστρέφεται όταν περάσει από την τρέχουσα θερμοκρασία του φούρνου κάνει ένα κλικ).

Το γεγονός ότι ο περιστρεφόμενος διακόπτης έδειχνε μέσω του "κλικ" τη θερμοκρασία, με έκανε να πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει χαλάσει ο θερμοστάτης. Φώναξα έναν γνωστό που ήξερε να βγάλει το φούρνο από τον εντοιχισμό του, ξεβίδωσε δύο βίδες μπροστά για βγει από το κάσωμα, μετά μερικές βίδες από πάνω για να δει τα ηλεκτρικά του φούρνου (εννοείται ότι βγάλαμε και τα μάτια από τον πάγκο της κουζίνας) και πράγματι το μπλε θερμικό ήταν καμμένο. Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να μην λειτουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας στο πάνω μέρος του φούρνου (προσοχή: όχι ο πίσω ανεμιστήρας).

Αγόρασα ένα νέο θερμικό, 15 ευρώ, το περάσαμε, και έκτοτε ο φούρνος λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Παρατήρηση: Ενδεχομένως το πρόβλημα να προέκυψε από το γεγονός ότι την τελευταία φορά που ψήσαμε κάτι στον φούρνο πριν χαλάσει, μια κατσαρόλα είχε σκεπάσει το μπουράκι από το οποίο βγαίνει ο ζεστός αέρας του φούρνου πάνω στον πάγκο. Ωστόσο μπορεί και να ήταν σύμπτωση.

Εκ των υστέρων μπορώ να πω ότι το δύσκολο στην όλη διαδικασία ήταν η εξαγωγή του φούρνου από το κάσωμα. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα ήταν αρκετά απλά (προσοχή να έχετε κλείσει τους διακόπτες του ρεύματος όταν κάνετε τη δουλειά), συμπεριλαμβανομένης της αντικατάστασης του μπλε θερμικού. Το μόνο που χρειάζεστε είναι ένα σταυροκατσάβιδο. Αν ξαναχρειαστεί πλέον μπορώ να το κάνω και μόνος μου.

----------


## stefos1

:Huh:

----------


## zevage

Γεια σας,
εχουμε ενα φουρνο NEFF mega 1452N (Enr: E1 1452N0/01).
Εχει κολλήσει και σε εμας ο ανεμιστηρας εξαερισμού.
Τι μπορώ να κοιτάξω?
"Πιάνουν" τα χέρια μου αν ξερω απο που να αρχίσω.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## tipos

Ανοιξε το πανω καπακι του φουρνου και ψαξε για αυτο εδω neff.jpgειναι το θερμικο που ελεγχει τον ανεμηστηρα του εξαερισμου.Συνηθως χαλαει λογο διαροης ατμου απο τον αγωγο εξαερισμου του φουρνου,σκουριαζει και τρυπαει με αποτελεσμα μερος του ατμου να πηγαινει πανω στα ηλεκτρικα, με πρωτο το θερμικο μιας και ειναι ακριβως πανω στον αγωγο,και να το διαβρωνει.Αν βγαλεις το ενα απο τα δυο καλωδια που εχει θα δεις οτι το μοτερ εξαερισμου θα σταματησει,ετσι θα καταλαβεις οτι ειναι κολυμενο.ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΕΦΤΑΙΞΕ.

----------


## zevage

> Ανοιξε το πανω καπακι του φουρνου και ψαξε για αυτο εδω neff.jpgειναι το θερμικο που ελεγχει τον ανεμηστηρα του εξαερισμου.Συνηθως χαλαει λογο διαροης ατμου απο τον αγωγο εξαερισμου του φουρνου,σκουριαζει και τρυπαει με αποτελεσμα μερος του ατμου να πηγαινει πανω στα ηλεκτρικα, με πρωτο το θερμικο μιας και ειναι ακριβως πανω στον αγωγο,και να το διαβρωνει.Αν βγαλεις το ενα απο τα δυο καλωδια που εχει θα δεις οτι το μοτερ εξαερισμου θα σταματησει,ετσι θα καταλαβεις οτι ειναι κολυμενο.ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΕΦΤΑΙΞΕ.


Ανοιξα το μεταλλικό καπάκι που σκεπάζει τα πάντα αλλά δεν μπορεσα να εντοπίσω το θερμικό που λέτε.
 Αν δουλεύει ο ανεμιστηρας δημιουργεί πολύ πρόβλημα? Καταναλώνει πολύ ρεύμα? Αν τον απομονώσω και δεν δουλεύει πειράζει πολύ? Παλιά που ειχαμε μια αλλη NEFF και δεν ειχε ανεμιστήρα.
Ο αγωγός εξαερισμού όντως ειναι σκουριασμένος και διαλυμένος (απο το λιγο που φαίνεται). Ειναι πολύ σοβαρό? Πρεπει να τον αντικαταστήσω οπωσδήποτε?

----------


## tipos

Δεν μπορει να μην εχει θερμικο,καπου θα το φοραει.Ο κατασκευαστης για να εχει ανεμιστηρα τον εβαλε για καποιο λογο οποτε θα πρεπει να δουλευει και να μην καταργηθει.Μην κανεις συγκριση την παλια κουζινα με αυτη,η καινουργια αν δεν δουλευει ο ανεμηστηρας θα παθει ζημια.Ανοιξε το πανω και το πισω καπακι και ανεβασε καθαρες φοτο.

----------


## zevage

> Δεν μπορει να μην εχει θερμικο,καπου θα το φοραει.Ο κατασκευαστης για να εχει ανεμιστηρα τον εβαλε για καποιο λογο οποτε θα πρεπει να δουλευει και να μην καταργηθει.Μην κανεις συγκριση την παλια κουζινα με αυτη,η καινουργια αν δεν δουλευει ο ανεμηστηρας θα παθει ζημια.Ανοιξε το πανω και το πισω καπακι και ανεβασε καθαρες φοτο.


Αν δουλεύει συνεχεια πειράζει πολύ? Πόσα watts μπορεί να είναι?
Μηπως εχει εντοπίσει κάποιος καποιο σχηματικό διάγραμμα για το συγκεκριμενο φούρνο? Που θα μπορούσα να κοιτάξω?

----------


## tipos

Εννοειται οτι πειραζει,θα τα παιξει γρηγορα και οταν θα πας για καινουργιο θα δεις οτι δεν ειναι φθηνο και θα μετανιωσεις που δεν την εψαξες με το θερμικο.Απο  watt πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 25 αλλα δεν ειναι σηγουρο.

----------


## diony

*αφού κατεβάσεις την ασφάλεια που  τροφοδοτεί την κουζίνα*  ,  άνοιξε το επάνω μέρος  και ακολούθησε τα 2 καλώδια που ξεκινούν από το μοτέρ , δες *πού* καταλήγουν και βγάλε αν μπορείς κάποιες καθαρές φωτογραφίες

----------


## zevage

> *αφού κατεβάσεις την ασφάλεια που  τροφοδοτεί την κουζίνα*  ,  άνοιξε το επάνω μέρος  και ακολούθησε τα 2 καλώδια που ξεκινούν από το μοτέρ , δες *πού* καταλήγουν και βγάλε αν μπορείς κάποιες καθαρές φωτογραφίες


Επανερχομαι μετα απο πολύ καιρό.
Δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω το θερμικό τοιχώματος, το οποίο το ειχα αγοράσει και δεν το ειχα τοποθετήσει γιατί μεχρι πρόσφατα ο ανεμιστήρας χαζοσταματαγε. Ξεβίδωσα τα καπακια, πανω και πίσω και δεν καταφερα να το βρω.
Ξερει κανενας που μπορεί να είναι περίπου για αν μην ξεβιδώνω διαφορα στην τύχη?
Υπενθυμίζω τον τυπο του φουρνου neff mega 1452n (E-Nr: E1 1452N0/0).
Κοιτώ στο διαδικτυο και δεν μπορω να βρω καποιο σχεδιάγραμμα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω το θερμικό *τοιχώματος*,


 Μην επηρεάζεσαι από την λέξη "τοιχώματος " μπορεί να είναι τοποθετημένο ακριβώς πίσω από το ντουί της λάμπας θαλάμου του φούρνου. Η λάμπα από πίσω και στο ντουί για να δουλέψει , θέλει 2 καλώδια , αν στην όδευση προς λάμπα βλέπεις π.χ. 4 καλώδια , ήδη εντόπισες τον κερατά .

----------


## zevage

> Επανερχομαι μετα απο πολύ καιρό.
> Δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω το θερμικό τοιχώματος, το οποίο το ειχα αγοράσει και δεν το ειχα τοποθετήσει γιατί μεχρι πρόσφατα ο ανεμιστήρας χαζοσταματαγε. Ξεβίδωσα τα καπακια, πανω και πίσω και δεν καταφερα να το βρω.
> Ξερει κανενας που μπορεί να είναι περίπου για αν μην ξεβιδώνω διαφορα στην τύχη?
> Υπενθυμίζω τον τυπο του φουρνου neff mega 1452n (E-Nr: E1 1452N0/0).
> Κοιτώ στο διαδικτυο και δεν μπορω να βρω καποιο σχεδιάγραμμα.


Τελικά το βρήκα. Ειναι πίσω δεξιά, πάνω. Μαζί με το ντουϊ κλπ.
Το εβλεπα αλλά δεν το καταλαβαινα γιατί απο λάθος εχω αγοράσει λαθος ανταλλακτικό και δεν εμοιαζε οπότε δεν το εντοπιζα οπτικά.
Θα παραγγείλω το σωστό και θα κανω εγχειρηση.
Πριν ομως το κανω, και επειδή το ανταλλακτικούλι κανει 30€ και πάνω,  αναρωτιεμαι το εξής: Μετά απο καποιο χρονικό διαστημα (μπορεί και μερικες μερες) ο ανεμιστήρας σταματαει. Μηπως δεν φταιει ακριβώς το εξαρτημα και θελει κανενα καθαρισματακι ή "σκαλισμα" η περιοχή όπου βρίσκεται?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για το αν φταίει ή όχι το επιβεβαιώνεις πάνω στο ήδη υπάρχον θερμικό (με κοντά τα χέρια λόγω ρεύματος)



> και επειδή το ανταλλακτικούλι κανει 30€


 15 και πολλά είναι.

----------


## zevage

> Για το αν φταίει ή όχι το επιβεβαιώνεις πάνω στο ήδη υπάρχον θερμικό (με κοντά τα χέρια λόγω ρεύματος)


Δηλαδή? 
Μη με παρεξηγήσεις, εμπειρικός (με το μάτι) είμαι!!!
Τι πρέπει να κανω?

----------


## zevage

> Ανοιξε το πανω καπακι του φουρνου και ψαξε για αυτο εδω Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43290ειναι το θερμικο που ελεγχει τον ανεμηστηρα του εξαερισμου.Συνηθως χαλαει λογο διαροης ατμου απο τον αγωγο εξαερισμου του φουρνου,σκουριαζει και τρυπαει με αποτελεσμα μερος του ατμου να πηγαινει πανω στα ηλεκτρικα, με πρωτο το θερμικο μιας και ειναι ακριβως πανω στον αγωγο,και να το διαβρωνει.Αν βγαλεις το ενα απο τα δυο καλωδια που εχει θα δεις οτι το μοτερ εξαερισμου θα σταματησει,ετσι θα καταλαβεις οτι ειναι κολυμενο.ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΕΦΤΑΙΞΕ.


Επενερχομαι για βοήθεια. 
Aλλαξα το θερμικό  με ενα ίδιο με αυτό της φωτογραφίας που ανεβασες. Αυτο δείχνει στα σχεδιαγράμματά της και μου εστειλε η NEFF. 
Ομως ο ανεμιστήρας δεν σταματάει. Εβγαλα το ενα καλωδιακι και σταματαει. Υπάρχει περίπτωση ελαττωματικού ανταλλακτικού?
Αυτό που είχε πάνω του δεν είναι σαν της φωτό αλλά σαν αυτό:
Για να ειμαι ακριβέστερος συνέβει το εξής. Οταν το τοποθέτησα και ανεβασα το γενικό, ο ανεμιστήρας μπηκε σε λειτουργία. Σκεφτηκα λοιπόν να αναψω το φούρνο και αυτό εκανα μεχρι που αυτομάτησε ο θερμοστάτης. Μετά έσβησα το φούρνο και διαπίστωσα οτι το ανεμιστηράκι δεν δούλεψε. Μηπως χρειαζόταν μια εκκινηση για πρωτη φορά ωστε να ενεργοποιηθεί κατα καποιο τροπο?

----------


## tipos

Με κρυο φουρνο θα πρεπει να μετρησης αν το θερμικο που πηρες ειναι ΝΟ ή NC.Κανονικα πρεπει να ειναι ΝΟ και να κληνει οταν ζεσταθει.

----------


## zevage

> Με κρυο φουρνο θα πρεπει να μετρησης αν το θερμικο που πηρες ειναι ΝΟ ή NC.Κανονικα πρεπει να ειναι ΝΟ και να κληνει οταν ζεσταθει.


Τι ειναι NO και τι NC?
Οταν ειναι σε λειτουργια ο φούρνος, το ανεμιστηράκι δουλεύει. Οταν τον κλείνω σταματάει. 
Εγω νομιζα οτι μπαινει σε λειτουργία οταν κλεινει ο φουρνος για να διώχνει την εσωτερική θερμοκρασία και να κρυώνει ο φούρνος ομαλά.
Λες οταν κρυώσει τελείως να μπαινει σε λειτουργία το ανεμιστηράκι?

----------


## tipos

Οταν ειναι ζεστος ο φουρνος μετα το μαγειρεμα και τον σβησεις τοτε ο ανεμηστηρας συνεχιζει να δουλευει μεχρι να κρυωσει ο φουρνος.Αυτη ειναι η σωστη λειτουργεια.Αν ειναι λαθος το θερμικο που πηρες τοτε ο ανεμηστηρας θα παρει μπρος μολις κρυωσει ο φουρνος.
ΝΟ ειναι ανοιχτο κυκλωμα και NC ειναι κλειστο κυκλωμα.Στο ανοιχτο κυκλωμα το ρευμα δεν περναει απο τη μια επαφη του θερμικου στην αλλη ενω στο κλειστο περναει.

----------


## zevage

> Οταν ειναι ζεστος ο φουρνος μετα το μαγειρεμα και τον σβησεις τοτε ο ανεμηστηρας συνεχιζει να δουλευει μεχρι να κρυωσει ο φουρνος.Αυτη ειναι η σωστη λειτουργεια.Αν ειναι λαθος το θερμικο που πηρες τοτε ο ανεμηστηρας θα παρει μπρος μολις κρυωσει ο φουρνος.
> ΝΟ ειναι ανοιχτο κυκλωμα και NC ειναι κλειστο κυκλωμα.Στο ανοιχτο κυκλωμα το ρευμα δεν περναει απο τη μια επαφη του θερμικου στην αλλη ενω στο κλειστο περναει.


Το θερμικο το πήρα βάσει του Enr της συσκευής απο τον επίσημο επισκευαστή, που το παραγγειλε απο τη NEFF.
Υπαρχει καποια σήμανση για NO ή NC?

----------


## tipos

Δεν νομιζω να εχει,θα πρεπει να μετρηθει για να το δεις.

----------


## zevage

> Δεν νομιζω να εχει,θα πρεπει να μετρηθει για να το δεις.


Εννοείς να παραγγείλω και μετά να το μετρήσω αν ειναι ανοικτου κυκλώματος?
Δεν επρεπε να ειναι ΝΟ απο τη NEFF, αφου ειναι για τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή και συγκεκριμενη λειτουργία?
Μπορει να ειναι ιδια εμφανιση άλλη λειτουργία? Και τι χρηση μπορει να εχει αν ειναι NC?

----------


## tipos

Ναι μπορει να ειναι ιδια εμφανιση με διαφορετικη λειτουργεια.Αν δεν ειναι σωστο τοτε δουλευει αντιστροφα και αντι να δουλευει το βεντιλατερ με ζεστο φουρνο δουλευει μολις κρυωσει.
Τα θερμικα NC συνηθως ειναι ασφαλειας και οχι για την λειτουργεια του ανεμηστηρα.
Στη συσκευασια που το πηρες εχει τον κωδικο ανταλακτικου,αν δεν την πεταξες δωσε τον κωδικο να δω αν ειναι σωστο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εγω νομιζα οτι μπαινει σε λειτουργία οταν κλεινει ο φουρνος για να διώχνει την εσωτερική θερμοκρασία και να κρυώνει ο φούρνος ομαλά.
> Λες οταν κρυώσει τελείως να μπαινει σε λειτουργία το ανεμιστηράκι?





> Εγω νομιζα οτι μπαινει σε λειτουργία οταν κλεινει ο φουρνος


 Όχι , είτε κατά την διάρκεια λειτουργίας του φούρνου , είτε κατά το εθελούσιο σταμάτημα της λειτουργίας της κουζίνας , ο ανεμιστήρας θα δουλεύει ως ανεξάρτητος έως ότου κρυώσει ο θάλαμος ικανοποιητικά . (ίσως να ήταν σωστή η εργασία που έγινε , αλλά λανθασμένα δεν είχες υπόψιν ότι πρέπει να περιμένεις και αρκετό χρόνο π.χ. 10 - 15 λεπτά κτλ).




> Λες οταν κρυώσει τελείως να μπαινει σε λειτουργία το ανεμιστηράκι?


 το αντίθετο




> Οταν ειναι σε λειτουργια ο φούρνος, το ανεμιστηράκι δουλεύει. Οταν τον κλείνω σταματάει.


Αυτό μπορεί να είναι παραπλανητικό ως δήλωση προς εμάς , π.χ. να το έβαλες (θερμοστάτη) σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία 50C (και που είναι κάτω του ορίου για το θερμικό ασφαλείας , οπότε και θα σταματήσει ο ανεμιστήρας άμεσα , επειδή το θερμικό "θεωρεί" ότι η θερμοκρασία στον θάλαμο "επιτεύχθηκε " και είναι χαμηλή).
Άποψη μου δηλ είναι ότι όπως τα λες στο #28 , έκανες σωστή δουλειά , αλλά κεκτημένης της δικής σου αντίληψης / βιασύνης θεώρησες ότι πρέπει να σταματήσει αμέσως , μη δίνοντας περισσότερο χρόνο για να το διαπιστώσεις.

----------


## zevage

> Όχι , είτε κατά την διάρκεια λειτουργίας του φούρνου , είτε κατά το εθελούσιο σταμάτημα της λειτουργίας της κουζίνας , ο ανεμιστήρας θα δουλεύει ως ανεξάρτητος έως ότου κρυώσει ο θάλαμος ικανοποιητικά . (ίσως να ήταν σωστή η εργασία που έγινε , αλλά λανθασμένα δεν είχες υπόψιν ότι πρέπει να περιμένεις και αρκετό χρόνο π.χ. 10 - 15 λεπτά κτλ).
> 
>  το αντίθετο
> 
> 
> Αυτό μπορεί να είναι παραπλανητικό ως δήλωση προς εμάς , π.χ. να το έβαλες (θερμοστάτη) σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία 50C (και που είναι κάτω του ορίου για το θερμικό ασφαλείας , οπότε και θα σταματήσει ο ανεμιστήρας άμεσα , επειδή το θερμικό "θεωρεί" ότι η θερμοκρασία στον θάλαμο "επιτεύχθηκε " και είναι χαμηλή).
> Άποψη μου δηλ είναι ότι όπως τα λες στο #28 , έκανες σωστή δουλειά , αλλά κεκτημένης της δικής σου αντίληψης / βιασύνης θεώρησες ότι πρέπει να σταματήσει αμέσως , μη δίνοντας περισσότερο χρόνο για να το διαπιστώσεις.


Εβαλα το φουρνο στο μεγιστο (275C). Μολις κρύωσε (μετα απο 40 min) πηρε μπροστα το ανεμιστηράκι οντας ο φουρνος κρυος. Ειναι σίγουρα κλειστου κυκλωματος.

----------


## zevage

> Ναι μπορει να ειναι ιδια εμφανιση με διαφορετικη λειτουργεια.Αν δεν ειναι σωστο τοτε δουλευει αντιστροφα και αντι να δουλευει το βεντιλατερ με ζεστο φουρνο δουλευει μολις κρυωσει.
> Τα θερμικα NC συνηθως ειναι ασφαλειας και οχι για την λειτουργεια του ανεμηστηρα.
> Στη συσκευασια που το πηρες εχει τον κωδικο ανταλακτικου,αν δεν την πεταξες δωσε τον κωδικο να δω αν ειναι σωστο.


Ευτυχως κραταω τις συσκευασίες (με κοστος βεβαια αφου με κυνηγαει η σύζυγος!!!).
Ο κωδικος ειναι 00619173 (original)

----------


## zevage

Τελικα βλεπω στο σχεδιαγραμμα της NEFF οτι το ανταλλακτικο εχει part number 00154836 και ειναι αυτο που δειχνω στην φωτο και οχι αυτο που μου έδωσαν οι μ@λ@κε$. 
Το ειχα αγοράσει πριν ενα χρόνο, θα το παιρνουν πισω τωρα? Το άνοιξα κιολας. Μαλλον παει χαμενο.

----------


## Papas00zas

NO-κανονικά ανοιχτο και NC κανονικά κλειστό.Μάλλον πήρες ανάποδο θερμικό γιατί θες να ξεκινάει όταν ζεσταθεί και όχι όταν κλείσει

----------


## tipos

Κατι δεν ειναι σωστα γραμμενο στο enr.,δεν μου βγαζει καν οτι υπαρχει αυτο το μοντελο.Φωτο απο το καρτελακι της κουζινας με τα στοιχεια μπορεις να δωσεις?

----------


## zevage

> Κατι δεν ειναι σωστα γραμμενο στο enr.,δεν μου βγαζει καν οτι υπαρχει αυτο το μοντελο.Φωτο απο το καρτελακι της κουζινας με τα στοιχεια μπορεις να δωσεις?


Εχεις δικιο. Το εγραψα λαθος.
Το σωστο ειναι: E1452N0/01
Τελικα ξαναπαράγγειλα το θερμικο και περιμενω να δω τι θα μου στειλουν.

----------


## STF

Καλησπερίζω την όμορφη παρέα σας. Αναζητώντας λύση στο πρόβλημα μας, βρήκα το forum σας κι έτσι πήρα το θάρρος να γράψω.

Κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έχουμε κι εμείς με τον εντοιχιζόμενο φούρνο στο σπίτι μας. Είναι ο AEG COMPETENCE E4101-4.

Μόλις πιάσει τη μέγιστη θερμοκρασία που του ορίζουμε σβήνει με τον θερμοστάτη αλλά μαζί του σβήνει και η λάμπα και δεν ξανανάβει ούτε ο φούρνος ούτε η λάμπα παρά μόνο όταν θα έχει πέσει η θερμοκρασία αρκετά. Αυτό που δεν είδα κανέναν άλλον να επισημαίνει ως πρόβλημα στη δική του περίπτωση, είναι πως η δική μας πρόσοψη του φούρνου -συγκεκριμένα εννοώ ο πίνακας με τους διακόπτες ρύθμισης- υπερθερμαίνεται σε τέτοιο βαθμό που δεν μπορείς να τον αγγίξεις με το χέρι.

Έσβησα λοιπόν τον γενικό διακόπτη παροχής ρεύματος της κουζίνας και αφού ξεβίδωσα τις δυο βίδες, "έσυρα" τον φούρνο έξω. Αφαίρεσα το φις που συνέδεε τα μάτια της κουζίνας με τον φούρνο και μετά ξεβίδωσα άλλες δυο βίδες και μπόρεσα να αφαιρέσω το άνω μεταλλικό κάλυμμα και είχα πρόσβαση στους διακόπτες της κουζίνας. Έσπρωξα ένα-ένα τα φισάκια μήπως κάποιο δε "πατούσε" καλά αν και όλα φαινόντουσαν να είναι σωστά στη θέση τους. Παρατήρησα πως ενώ τα πάντα ήταν πεντακάθαρα και καθόλου ταλαιπωρημένα η θερμική ασφάλεια είχε γίνει σκούρα καφέ σαν να έχει καεί. Είναι αυτής της μορφής: http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...9abkijg15seg76

Δεν ξέρω όμως αν μπορώ να βασιστώ μόνο στη "καμμένη" απόχρωση. Έχω εντοπίσει τη συγκεκριμένη θερμική ασφάλεια -όπως είδατε- με κόστος 20 ευρώ και μάλλον θα την αντικαταστήσω έτσι και αλλιώς αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορεί το πρόβλημα να είναι και/ή κάτι άλλο.

Πολύμετρο δεν έχω κι έτσι δε μπορώ να φανταστώ με ποιο περαιτέρω τρόπο θα μπορούσα να ελέγξω το πρόβλημα, οπότε απευθύνομαι σε εσάς και σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για οποιαδήποτε σκέψη διατυπώσετε.

----------


## diony

Το συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα (4 άκρα πρέπει να έχει) ενεργοποιεί τον ανεμιστήρα ψύξης του φούρνου , αν δε λειτουργήσει , λόγω  πιο υψηλής θερμοκρασίας  κόβει το θερμικό ασφαλείας  και σου σβήνουν όλα

Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα έχεις αν φρακάρει ο ανεμιστήρας  ψύξης , ή αν ο θερμοστάτης φούρνου  χάσει τη ρύθμισή του και κόβει σε πιο μεγάλη θερμοκρασία

----------


## Ηρακλεία

Καλησπέρα σας....έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα ακριβώς με τον Στέφανο πιο πάνω....αλλά εμένα τώρα δεν ανάβει καθόλου ο φούρνος....όταν γυρνάω το κουμπί με την θερμοκρασία το κόκκινο λαμπάκι ίσα που αχνοφαίνεται πως ανάβει αλλά τίποτα...θα βάλω τον άντρα μου να την ανοίξει για να δούμε τι γίνεται και απ'ότι κατάλαβα από τις απαντήσεις σας παραπάνω θα ψάξω για θερμικό ασφαλείας το οποίο βρίσκεται στην πίσω μεριά του φούρνου?Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## zevage

Εγω τελικά εβαλα το σωστό θερμικό και όλα εντάξει.

----------


## Nikos Lazidis

Καλησπέρα.Είμαι καίνουργιος εδω και δεν ξέρω πώς να βάλω θέμα.Εχω καί εγώ ένα πρόβλιμα με τον φούρνο aeg.Εκεί που δούλευέ έκανε ένα μπάμ καί σταμάτισε.Εχω αλάξη αντίσταση και θερμοστάτι αλλα τιποτα.συνεχίζει να μην άναβει.Μόνο η ενδιξη του ρολογίο ανάβει.Το θερμικό ειναι εντάξη,το έχω γεφιρώση αλλα παλη δεν δουλεεί τιποτα ούτε η λ'αμπα δεν ανάβει.Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρον.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εχω αλάξη αντίσταση


 Δεδομένου ότι μια κουζίνα πιθανόν να έχει και 4 ξεχωριστές αντιστάσεις , με πιο σκεπτικό άλλαξες την μία ? (θέλω να πω την εξέτασες ? είδες κάτι πάνω σε αυτήν για να την αλλάξεις ? ή το πήγαμε α μπε μπα μπλομ )

----------


## boyxba

ο φουρνος δουλευει αν βαλεις την ωρα στο ρολοι?....ψαξε  την πλακετα στο ρολοι......μια pitsos μου εκανε κατι αντιστοιχο κατηργησα το ρολοι...και γεφυρωσα τις επαφες που εδιναν στον φουρνο και δουλεψε αψογα αλλα χωρις το ρολοι......καποια στιγμη εβγαλα την πλακετα εφτιαξα τους αγωγους της και ξαναεπανηλθε στην προτερη κατασταση..

----------

